# Hesitation Question



## CarpeDiem (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a 2003 Sentra 1.8L with about 12k miles. Yes, 12k. It has just developed a low speed hesitation as if it wants to stall. After the first time I put gas in to be sure the gage was working, it happened 2x more. Fuel pump replaced at 8600 miles last December. Any thoughts?


----------

